
Cloudflare nearly killed us last night - johnfiles
https://www.indiehackers.com/JohnFiles/post/23eab453d8
======
capitalone
I just tried uploading the file
([https://anonymousfiles.io/T6I22kgQ/](https://anonymousfiles.io/T6I22kgQ/))
to IO anonymousfiles, and everything is fine now. Even faster than before.
Hopefully your cloud is getting better this minute and so on.

